# Get well, Frey!



## PhilinYuma (Aug 20, 2011)

Some of you already know that our friend, Frey, has been suffering with a bump on her head for the past few weeks. She is still getting headaches and the blood clot has not absorbed so they will do minor (it really is, I've seen it done!) brain surgery to remove the clot.She wrote at about 0700 on Saturday,in Poland, and said that the operation will take place on Sunday. Some of you may want to wish her good luck here (naturally, she is pretty scared) and perhaps light a candle to The Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN).in her name. I certainly shall. _Szczęście, Justyna! _


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 20, 2011)

good luck with the operation Frey! Really great of you to do this Phil. You'll do great!


----------



## Malti (Aug 20, 2011)

good luck Frey, I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2011)

God Bless and keep her safe!


----------



## nebrakacinese (Aug 20, 2011)

God. bless


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish you all the best Girl, I know I already told you but I'm sending a prayer out for you, with the hope that you will be protected and healed.  :flowers:  

Get well soon, and keep in touch Jus, I hope Bartek is there to hold your hand and comfort you.

All the Best,

Nick


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck and get well soon!


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck and my best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## agent A (Aug 20, 2011)

good luck and get well!


----------



## silkids (Aug 20, 2011)

Sending healing hugs for a speedy recovery from a usually routine surgical procedure. Yes, I witnessed this procedure as well and recovery is oftentimes spontaneous. We look forward to your normally spunky and pervasively courageous spirit on the Forum once again. Take care and I wish you all the best for a complete recovery! :flowers:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 20, 2011)

Sending you love, Justyna!

Get well soon! :flowers:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 20, 2011)

Justyna, My best wishes, everything will be fine, you have several friends in here!!!!I´ll be waiting for the good news,


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 20, 2011)

My best wishes and God bless!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 21, 2011)

Hope your surgery goes well and your recovery too! You'll be in my prayer's tonight.

Much love and good luck!


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 21, 2011)

My best wishes and prayers ascend to you Justyna and to our God. You are in the best of hands, I am sure, and you will soon be back tending to all that you do to keep us supplied with insects. Get well soon. Thanks Phil for making us aware of this matter.

Rich in SoCal


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 21, 2011)

sending u a prayer


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh wow Justyna I am so sorry for bothering you for this past week with non-stop emails! I had no idea what was going on with you! I feel so terrible now... I will keep you in my thoughts until I know you are OK again. LYLAS

~ Brian

thanks Phil for letting us know, I had no idea man, thanks a bunch for being such a good man bro. You've always been such a good guy Phil.


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 21, 2011)

Justyna, we have had our differences, but I would not wish ill of you, of course.

I hope that all is going well and that you are back up to no good soon! (That is a JOKE, Phil.)   

:flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 21, 2011)

Be well!


----------



## ismart (Aug 21, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 22, 2011)

Update:

I got a nice note from Justyna's boyfriend today, saying that she has had the operation and will be released from the hospital tomorrow. He says that he will "look after her", and I am sure that he will. They will be monitoring her for signs of unlikely IIP, and that's reassuring, too.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 22, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Update:
> 
> I got a nice note from Justyna's boyfriend today, saying that she has had the operation and will be released from the hospital tomorrow. He says that he will "look after her", and I am sure that he will. They will be monitoring her for signs of unlikely IIP, and that's reassuring, too.


Tell him to keep her off crickets until she's back to full health. Up the humidity and stick to coated blue bottles and maybe some honey on a toothpick for now. And give her lots of branches to climb so she doesn't get bored.


----------



## Malti (Aug 22, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Tell him to keep her off crickets until she's back to full health. Up the humidity and stick to coated blue bottles and maybe some honey on a toothpick for now. And give her lots of branches to climb so she doesn't get bored.


 :lol: 

good to hear that


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anybody knows how is Justyna??


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 23, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> Does anybody knows how is Justyna??


I got an email just now. She is out of the hospital but feeling weak. Says she will write a note on the forum soon to thank everyone for their good wishes!


----------



## Frey (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for the warm words, I really appreciate this.

A few days ago because I had a very high fever and headaches existed the possibility of hematoma, which is in my head, could break and might be a stroke to the brain. Fortunately my state already is stable, doctors reigned of operation for the next 2 weeks to see what will happen with me . If within 2 weeks hematoma is absorbed, everything will be okay with me, and the operation will not be needed. So far I am still a little scared but ready to get back to playing with critters  By reading your comments, I felt very moved. Much to you all once again, thank you

Loves

Justyna


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2011)

Good to know you are doing well Jus. All the best and speedy recovery.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome back Justyna. I know you'll get well soon, us mantid breeders are strong


----------

